# Summer update broke Netflix



## Colbyt (Jul 6, 2006)

Rather than hijack a thread I will start this one. If there is one where it belongs please move it. If you know of one with the answer please link to it.

I got the summer update a week ago and no matter what settings I use or how many times I reboot I can not get the netflix app to stream an SD program in 4/3 aspect ratio, everything is zoomed to full screen. I hate the distortion. I have changed the video settings, looked at the panel settings and the whole nine yards.

Did Tivo break it? Did netflix fail to update the app? I feel like I have a $500 paperweight cause I am no longer happy with my Roamio!


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

I noticed the same thing. Since I have like three other devices on my TV (including the TV itself) that can stream Netflix, it's not that big of a deal to me.


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

Colbyt said:


> Rather than hijack a thread I will start this one. If there is one where it belongs please move it. If you know of one with the answer please link to it.
> 
> I got the summer update a week ago and no matter what settings I use or how many times I reboot I can not get the netflix app to stream an SD program in 4/3 aspect ratio, everything is zoomed to full screen. I hate the distortion. I have changed the video settings, looked at the panel settings and the whole nine yards.
> 
> Did Tivo break it? Did netflix fail to update the app? I feel like I have a $500 paperweight cause I am no longer happy with my Roamio!


What specific Roamio do you have (base, plus, or pro) and what specific show are you trying to watch?


----------



## Colbyt (Jul 6, 2006)

NJ Webel said:


> What specific Roamio do you have (base, plus, or pro) and what specific show are you trying to watch?


I have the basic model. I was currently binging on the X-Files. The problem also occurs with other older shows like Alfred Hitchcock.

I just tested on my computer and both are streaming as they should.

The chat support person at Netflix had not heard of the problem. Suggested that I sign out and back in.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

If you go to a recorded SD show and cycle from panel through zoom, full, and back to panel, and then relaunch Netflix, is it still zoomed incorrectly?


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

59er said:


> If you go to a recorded SD show and cycle from panel through zoom, full, and back to panel, and then relaunch Netflix, is it still zoomed incorrectly?


It has nothing to do with the aspect setting. All SD video in Netflix is TBS-like stretch-o-vision and the issue is Roamio platform independent. Something changed when they released the summer update.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

mbernste said:


> It has nothing to do with the aspect setting. All SD video in Netflix is TBS-like stretch-o-vision and the issue is Roamio platform independent. Something changed when they released the summer update.


Yes, it does. There is a bug in the new Tivo software where it resets the aspect to full. Just exit Netflix and press ZOOM and cycle back to Panel. Re-enter Netflix and it should be fine.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Agreed- netflix will apply whatever setting the Tivo is set to, and it cannot be changed within the app itself. So exit, correct, and go back in.

mbernste is incorrect, and has been probably living with the bug unaware of the easy fix.


----------



## compuguy (Aug 18, 2014)

On a related note, has anyone had Hulu Plus cause the Roamio to reboot?


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> Yes, it does. There is a bug in the new Tivo software where it resets the aspect to full. Just exit Netflix and press ZOOM and cycle back to Panel. Re-enter Netflix and it should be fine.


Nope that doesn't work. The shows are also mislabeled as HD when they aren't. Additionally, prior to the update the shows were not only not labeled as HD but displayed in their 4:3 aspect ratio.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

mbernste said:


> Nope that doesn't work. The shows are also mislabeled as HD when they aren't. Additionally, prior to the update the shows were not only not labeled as HD but displayed in their 4:3 aspect ratio.


Don't forget that your TV also has similar settings, like full, aspect, zoom and will come into play effecting the video as well. Check that setting also.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

HD has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Colbyt (Jul 6, 2006)

59er said:


> If you go to a recorded SD show and cycle from panel through zoom, full, and back to panel, and then relaunch Netflix, is it still zoomed incorrectly?


With respect I believe this to be incorrect.

Netflix throws a 1080 or 720 signal for the menus. When the show starts the device reshapes the window to conform to the native stream size. At lest that is what the Tivo did do and what the streaming portion of the TV still does.

I just won't use the Tivo to stream SD shows until they fix the bug.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Colbyt said:


> With respect I believe this to be incorrect.
> 
> Netflix throws a 1080 or 720 signal for the menus. When the show starts the device reshapes the window to conform to the native stream size. At lest that is what the Tivo did do and what the streaming portion of the TV still does.
> 
> I just won't use the Tivo to stream SD shows until they fix the bug.


It sounds like you are refusing to try the recommendations and just go with your own opinions whether they are correct or not.

1. While in Live TV, press ZOOM to cycle around back to Panel. This will not work while in Netflix.
2. Check your TV aspect settings as it will also have an effect.


----------



## Colbyt (Jul 6, 2006)

ThAbtO said:


> It sounds like you are refusing to try the recommendations and just go with your own opinions whether they are correct or not.
> 
> 1. While in Live TV, press ZOOM to cycle around back to Panel. This will not work while in Netflix.
> 2. Check your TV aspect settings as it will also have an effect.


Following your directions did work but why should I have to do this? Frankly it is a PITA when you might be watching more than one show at different display levels.

I did not have to do this before the summer update.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

The bug of the tivo moving this setting is well known, as noted above. You have to do it to get around the bug until it is fixed.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Colbyt said:


> Following your directions did work but why should I have to do this? Frankly it is a PITA when you might be watching more than one show at different display levels.
> 
> I did not have to do this before the summer update.


It is the fault of the update v20.4.2, it should be fixed in the next update, whenever that will be. Until then, you have to cycle back around to panel, even on LiveTV SD, or SD recordings when it happens, and before entering Netflix, if needed.


----------



## gothaggis (Mar 3, 2010)

i'm having an issue where the netflix apps on my iphone and ipad don't see my tivo anymore. It was nice to be able to browse on the ipad and then have it stream to the tivo....but it doesn't show up in my device list anymore in the app...however my tv shows up (which i don't want to use since it doesn't go through my 5.1 system)

any ideas how to fix this? was working fine a few weeks ago, not sure if a tivo update broke it, netflix app update, or something else. I've tried resetting both the ipad + tivo.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

It looks like I may have not hit into this bug after all. Apparently season 10 of _Frasier_ is actually in HD. I didn't realize that _Frasier_ made the switch to HD as early in 2003 or that the original 35mm was converted (just like _Seinfeld_). I only realized when I fired up an episode of _Murder She Wrote_ from 1985 and I had the 4:3 ratio.


----------

